# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Ç'është Europa ?

## oiseau en vol

Duke marrë shkas nga referendumi francez mbi Kushtetutën europiane (që nuk u aprovua), mendova të sillja nja pesëdhjetë citate, mbi Europën, nga njerëz të shquar të shpërndarë në të gjitha kohërat, që nga Greqia e lashtë e deri në ditët tona. Këtu më poshtë vijnë pesë të parat. Kushedi këto thënie mund të ngjallin ndonjë debat me vlerë, të paktën shpresoj.

Të kundërtat konvergojnë, dhe nisur nga të kundërtat formohet thurja më e bukur ; dhe të gjitha gjërat mbërrijnë nga grindja.
*HERAKLITI*, v. 500 p.e.s

Anglezi është armik i Francezit vetëm sepse ai është francez, Bretoni e urren Skocezin thjesht sepse ai është skocez ; Gjermani është me thikë në fyt me Francezin, Spanjolli me të dy. O perversitet njerëzish, larmia sipërfaqësore e emrave të vendeve të tyre mjafton ajo e vetme për ti përçarë ato ! Përse nuk pajtohen ato më mirë mbi të gjitha vlerat që ato ndajnë së bashku ?
*ERASME*, 1515.

Eshtë e nevojshme që Princat e një pakti të përbashkët ti barazojnë monedhat, për që çdokush të mundet për të kontraktuar ngado pa humbje.
*EMERIC CRUCE*, 1623.

Qëllimi im suprem është për tu lajmëruar Krishtin të gjithë popujve në emër të atdheut tonë europian ; dhe ja përse ne duhet së pari të bashkohemi ndërmjet nesh. Sepse ne Europianët e tjerë, ne duhet të jemi të konsideruar si udhëtarë të mbarkuar në të njëjtën anije.
*AMOS COMENIUS*, 1645.

Nëse do të dija diçka që të më qe e dobishme për mua dhe e dëmshme për familjen time, do ta flakja tej nga mendja ime. Nëse do të dija diçka që do të ishte e dobishme për familjen time dhe e dëmshme për atdheun tim, unë do të kërkoja ta harroja. Nëse do të dija diçka të dobishme për atdheun tim dhe e dëmshme për Europën dhe llojin njerëzor, do ta shikoja atë si një krim.
*MONTESQUIEU*, 1720-1755.

----------


## Davius

Europa nuk eshte asgje vetem nje kontinet i thjesht si Africa apo Azia, por qe mundohet te ndjek rrugen e Amerikes se bashkuar dhe ajo don te beje nje Evrope te bashkuar apo nje SHBE. 

Por JO-te e medhaja nga Franca dhe Hollanda por edhe Jo-ja e sigurt e Britanise qe paralajmeroi sot dmth se s'ka per t'u bere dicka ne kete aspekt dmth qe nje dite te kemi nje Evroper pa kufij ose nje Evrope me nje valute ne te gjitha shtetet. 

Nje shenje e jo bashkimit eshte apo ishte edhe mos aplikimi i Euros nga Britania, Danimarka dhe disa shtete dhe ministria italian qe don te organizon referendum per kthimin e Liretes ne Itali....qe dmth qe atehere ka pasur kundershtime per nje Evrope te bashkuar...por ka edhe sot....

Evropa eshte shtrige e vjeter...

----------


## Era1

Duket sikur po ju bie mbas temave te tua po hajt kjo do jete e fundit se me pelqeu .


Nga vjen emri Europe.
Europa eshte nje nga te dashurat e Zeusit dhe nena e femijeve te tij Minos, Radamantis dhe Sarpedon. Zeusi e harriti duke u kthyer ne dem mbi te cilin ajo hipi per te kaluar detin dhe te harrinin ne Krete. Zeusi i beri te dhurata : nje qen, nje burre bronzi qe te kudjesej dhe nje shtize qe gjihmone qellonte ne shenje.Gjithashtu u be grua e Asterionit mbretit te Kretes.

Dmth Evropa jone plake sipas legjendes se emrit te saj do jete e dashura qe do pjelli bastarde.

Bastardet e Evropes:

1-konflikti France -Spanje:kane ekzistuar qe ne shekulline XVIII dhe kane qene konflikte dinastike qe ju kane shkaktuar deme te medha financiare te dy paleve 

2- Konflikti Angli - Spanje : Ne 1713 mbasi doli fitore nga Lufta e Trashegimise Spanjolle , Anglia siguroi te drejten per te pasur nen fuqi Mesdheun nepermjet kontrollit te Gjibraltarit dhe Menorkes ( i pari akoma dhe sot nuk i eshe kthyer Spanjes) gjoja per te garantuar ekuilibrin nderkombetar..

3- Konflikti Suedi- Rusi  Konflikte qe kane filluar qe ne kohen e Gustavo Adolfos dhe qe nuk munden te zgjidhen as ne kohen e Karlos se XII dhe Gustavit III

4- KOnflikti Danimarke - Suedi. Ne 1709 Danimarka ben nje marveshje me kundershtaret e Suedise duke firmosur nje traktat ne Kopenhagen me Rusine ku e lejon Rusine te pushtoje Eskanien (pushtimi i saj ishte nje nga qellimet kryesore te politikes se jashtme daneze) por trupat u munden ne Helsinborg(shkurt 1710) dhe Gadebusk (dhjetor 1712) perpara superioritetit suedez.

5- KOnflikti Poloni - Rusi . Ne shekullin e XVIII POlonia ishte nje shtet shume i dobe dhe kjo jua dhe krah Rusise dhe me pak Suedise qe te benin nje harte te re ku Polonia nuk ekzistonte me.Por per nje "fat " historik qe Rusia dhe Suedia nuk rane dakort per zonat shteti ekziston edhe sot .

6-Konflikti Portugali- Spanje. Ne shekullin e XVIII Portugalia firmos nje traktat me Angline (Traktati i Meuthenit) ne te cilin bejne nje bllok kunder Spanjes dhe gajate luftes se Sapnjes Portugalia ka qene aleate e Anglise.

7-Konflikti Itali-Angli, Austri. Ne shekullin e XVIII me dekadencen turke fillaun interesat per kontrollin e Mesdheut qe çuan ne konfliktin e Italise me Angline dhe Austrine. 

Do shkruaj disa te tjere neser.

----------


## bAsKiA

era 1 prej te gjithave e ke harruar zemren e evropes.. Ballkani...  Ballkani vatrat e kultures me te lashta ne evrop.... nese ballkani qetsohet, gjith evropa gjetsohet.. ballkani thuhet qe eshte zemra e evropes sepse ka shume kultura dhe ka qen nje prej vendeve ku te paret e evropes kan pase baze.. dhe prej aty jan shperndare..

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

me duket se paski harruar ate me te bukuren:
*
"Kushdo qe flet per Evrope eshte i gabuar, pasi ajo nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje shprehje gjeografike"* - Bismark

----------


## oiseau en vol

Abati i Saint-Pierre, që më dallon mjaft për të më nderuar me korespondencën e tij, më ka dërguar një vepër të bukur mbi mënyrën për të rivendosur paqen në Europë. Dhe mjaft e praktikueshme ; për ta zbatuar duhet veçse pëlqimi i Europës dhe disa vogëlsira të tilla.
*FREDERIC II*, Letër ndaj Voltaire.1736.

Më pëlqen gjendja ime prej të huaji ngado. Duke ju adhuruar juve, por pronarë gjetkë, Francez në Austri, Austriak në Francë, që të dy në Rusi. Ky është mjeti për tia arritur kudo.
*CHARLES-JOSEPH, PRINCE de LIGNE*, Letër ndaj markezit de Coigny, 1787.

Cilido që dëshiron të shkruajë historinë e ndonjërit prej shteteve të mëdhenj të Europës gjatë dy shekujve të fundit është i detyruar për të shkruar historinë e mbarë Europës.
*WILLIAM ROBERTSON*, 1769.

Do të vijë koha ku Europa nuk do të jetë tjetër veçse një familje e madhe, atëherë do të zbatohet pakti i federimit të llojit njerëzor.
*MIRABEAU*, 1790.

Dy Perandori do të ndajnë ndërmjet tyre [] të gjitha avantazhet e qytetërimit, fuqisë, gjenisë, letërsisë, arteve, armëve dhe industrisë : Rusia nga krahu i Lindjes, dhe Amerika, e kthyer e lirë në ditët tona, nga krahu i Perëndimit, dhe ne të tjerët, popuj të bërthamës, ne do të jemi tepër të degraduar, tepër të poshtëruar, për të ditur ndryshe sesa nga një traditë e turbullt dhe idiote atë çka ne kemi qenë.
*MELCHIOR GRIMM*, Letër ndaj Catherine të Rusisë, 1790.

----------


## Albo

Po pyete se cfare eshte "Evropa" (shqip), pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte, nje kontinent. Po doni te dini se cfare eshte kontinenti, eshte nje siperfaqe e madhe toke. Pra ne kete kontekst, evropa ka vetem nje dimension tokesor.

Po doni te mesoni se kush jane evropianet, kjo eshte paksa me e veshtire per ti dhene pergjigje. Veshtiresia buron nga fakti se evropianet nuk kane asgje te perbashket. Apo kane dicka te perbashket? Kushtetuta qe u rrezua nuk ishte nje 'aksisedent historik' vetem me domethenie politike apo institucionale. Vete kushtetuta, menyra se si u perpulua, permbajtja e saj, flasin shume per Evropen e sotme dhe per evropianet si njerez e popuj.

Deri me dje, SHBA ne menyre kortezie perdorte termin "Qyteterimi Perendimor", per te mos lenduar egon dhe arrogancen me nam Evropiano-Perendimore. Faktikisht nuk ekziston nje "qyteterim Perendimor", ekziston vetem nje qyteterim amerikan qe shtrihet edhe ne Evrope e ne mbare boten. Evropianet e dogjen dhe shkaterruan ate qe mund te quhej "qyteterim te tyre" ne dy luftrat boterore qe linden pro ne kontinentin plak ne fillimet e shekullit te kaluar.

*Po sot, a ekziston nje qyteterim evropian?*

Kushtetuta evropiane dhe debati e pergatitjet rreth saj ishin nje shans i madh historik per Evropen per te artikuluar dhe ndertuar qyteterimin e saj, te dale tashme nga krahet e shkabonjes se madhe amerikane qe sundon qiejt. Ashtu si amerikanet mburren me pasurine e tyre kombetare, kushtetuten e tyre mbi te cilen eshte ngritur sistemi i tyre qe e kane lakmi te gjithe, edhe evropianet kishin mundesi qe te shkruanin dicka te ngjashme, qe jo vetem te frymezonte brezat e sotem te evropianeve, por te brezave ne dekadat dhe shekujt qe do te vine. Kushtetuta u rrezua qe ne perpjekjen e pare. 

Rrezimi i kushtetutes deshmon nje nga te dyja: 1) kushtetuta nuk ishte me e mira dhe nuk adresonte esencen e identitetit evropian. 2) evropianet nuk deshirojne te shohin nje Evrope te Bashkuar. Eshte e veshtire te thuash me saktesi se kush prej te dyjave eshte e vertete, apo mbase pak nga te dyja jane te verteta.


*Kushtetuta e politikaneve por jo e evropianeve*

Shpesh here studente apo akademike qe vijne nga evropa ne Amerike bien desh me dallimet midis mentaliteteve dhe jetes evropiane dhe amerikane. Ka dallime te dukshme, por ka edhe dallime qe nuk dallohen dot kollaj me sy. Esenca e dallimit kryesor te nje shtetasi amerikan nga nje shtetasi evropian (francez, gjerman, italian....) eshte se amerikanet e dine se cfare i bashkon:

Nje Zot,
Nje Flamur,
Nje deshire per te jetuar te lire.

Zotin, flamurin dhe deshiren per te jetuar te lire i gjen qe ne fjaline e pare te deklarates se pavaresise amerikane apo qe ne fjaline e pare te kushtetutes. Lexojeni kushtetuten evropiane dhe mundohuni te gjeni esencen e perbashket qe i bashkon gjithe evropianet. Do te gjeni te zihet ne goje besimi ne Zot?
Do te gjeni te zihet ne goje flamuri i perbashket i Evropes?
Do te gjeni deshiren e njerezve per te jetuar te lire?

Asnje nga keto te treja, bile nje prej institucioneve me te hershme ne historine evropiane, Kisha (Katolike + Orthodhokse + Anglikane etj...) ishin kunder kushtetutes dhe e pane kete kushtetute si nje turp per ata qe e kishin formuluar, qe nuk zinin aspak ne goje trashegimine 2000 vjecare te qyteterimit te krishtere mbi te cilen eshte ndertuar Evropa e sotme. Jo vetem qe ata qe formuluan kushtetuten nuk e shohin besimin e krishtere si nje "esence te perbashket", por perkundrazi, ata me dashje dhe qellim anashkalojne trashegimine dhe historine shekullore evropiane duke mos e zene qofte edhe ne goje trashegimin e krishtere ne kushtetute. Mbase Evropa e sotme shekullare nuk ka me oreks per besimin e Krishtere, mbase kete boshllek shpirteror e kane zevendesuar idealet e nje Evrope te Bashkuar, mbase evropianet i jane rikthyer paganizmit te tyre te hershem.

Simboli i dyte me nje rendesi te jashtezakonshme eshte flamuri i perbashket i Evropes. Eshte nje cope flamur, e c'rendesi ka se cfare simboli perfaqeson? Rendesia e flamurit te perbashket mbart nje trysni te madhe emocionale kombetare. Fakti qe politikanet evropiane ngrehin neper TV flamurin e Evropes se Bashkuar, i ben evropianet e thjeshte ne rruget e Evropes te pyesin: Cfare eshte ky flamur i ri dhe cfare do te behet me flamurin kombetar te Frances e Gjermanise me te cilin jemi rritur ne e te paret tane?! Shkrirja e identitetit te vjeter kombetar ne nje identitetit te ri gjitheperfshires evropian eshte mbase veshtiresia me e madhe qe has Bashkimi Evropian. Nga e di une kete? Une e di nga historia e Evropes qe per shekuj te tere ka luftuar me qindra luftra per te dale me kufijte e sotem. Atehere kur paqja u duk se mbreteroi ne Evrope pas LIIB, atehere politikaneve u lindin ide te medha qe te "Bashkojne Evropen" dhe ata kufij qe u ndane me nje vije gjaku njerezish, sot te shkrihen.

Persa i perket deshires per te jetuar te lire, evropianet ndryshe nga amerikanet, lirine nuk e shohin tek inisiativa e lire e individit dhe deshira per te punuar dhe fituar sa me shume prosperitet, por e matin me rolin e shtetit ne shoqeri. Shteti me demokratik ne Evrope eshte ai qe paguan me shume ndihme sociale te papuneve, sindikatave, apo emigranteveve. Siperfaqja e kufizuar e tokes, dendesia e madhe e popullsise luajne rolin e tyre ne Evrope, por prapeseprapi, prirja e evropianeve ndaj rregjimeve social-komuniste meriton nje studim te vecante historiko-shoqeror. Evropa nuk ruan nga fakti se ka politikane te majte, por Evropa vuan se tradicionalisht ajo ka qene dhe vazhdon te jete nje vater e komunizmit hibrid. Shteti social eshte vetem shpikja e fundit evropiane ne te njejten linje.

Duhet te besoj se kushtetuta ishte vetem nje fiasko e politikaneve qe e formuluan ate me nje vullnet te tyre politik, apo duhet te besoj se vete evropianet i tremb ideja e nje Evrope te Bashkuar, nje Evrope ndryshe?! Per nje gje jam i sigurt, ndryshimi nuk perqafohet me deshire ne Evrope ashtu sic perqafohet nga shoqeria amerikane.

Persa i perket "qyteterimit evropian", kjo eshte nje pyetje akoma me e veshtire. Qyteterimet kane manine qe me kohen ngrihen mbi germadhat e njeri-tjetrit. Por ne rastin e Evropes, qyteterimi i vjeter i ngritur mbi besimin e Krishtere dhe Kishen e saj, nuk eshte rrezuar ende, perkundrazi, Papa i Romes vazhdon te jete me popullor ne Evrope se politikanet e saj. Kete e deshmuan edhe vdekja e Papa Gjon Palit te II dhe rizgjedhja e Papës se Ri. Pa harruar qe ne Evropen Lindore, Kisha Orthodhokse eshte duke deshmuar nje ringjallje shpirterore pas dekadave nen izolim e komunizem. Politikanet evropiane kujtuan se jane ata qe i diktojne Kishës rregullat e lojes, por harrojne qe mandatet 4 vjecare apo historia e 1 dekade te fundit, eshte hic asgje perpara 2000 vjeteve te historise se Krishterimit ne Evrope. 

Ne kete pike Shirak dhe Shroder si dy prej "motoreve" me te forte te Evropes se Bashkuar, u takon nje cmim si arkitektet me te medhenj te Evropes se Bashkuar te ngritur me kokriza rere. Jo vetem qe u munduan tu diktojne shteteve Evropiane versionin e tyre te Evropes se Bashkuar, por arriten deri atje sa te perpiqen te ndertojne Evropen e Re duke mohuar vete Zotin, ate Zot qe pa bekimin e te cilit, sot Evropa do te ishte ende ne Epoken e Errët.

Albo

----------


## oiseau en vol

I vetmi dallim që ekziston ndërmjet të egërve amerikanë dhe atyre të Europës, është që të parët kanë ngrënë tashmë më shumë sesa një hordhi armike, ndërsa të tjerët dinë të përfitojnë më mirë nga armiqtë e tyre ; ato i përdorin këta armiq për të shtuar numrin e të nënshtruarve të tyre, dmth të instrumentave që ato i paracaktojnë për pushtime më të gjëra.
*EMMANUEL KANT*, _Projekt paqeje universale_, 1795.

Edhe nëse do të mund të imagjinonim, në një shtet të stërmadh federativ të tillë siç vetëm Europa do të mund ta formonte një, një autoritet aq të madh për tu imponuar interesave vetjake vendimet dhe ligjet e tij, paqja e përjetshme nuk do të mbretëronte megjithatë midis popujve.
*FRIEDRICH VON GENTZ*, _Mbi paqen e përjetshme_, 1800.

Europa është vendi i lirisë, dmth i formimit, nëpërmjet rivalitetit të shteteve, të forcave të veçanta dhe të ndryshme njëra nga tjetra. Kjo larmi është kthyer, përgjatë shekujsh, karakteri dallues i formimit të Europës.
*FRIEDRICH VON SCHLEGEL*, _Mësime mbi historinë moderne_, 1810

----------


## ATMAN

Ne shtator 1920 Aristid Briand, kryeminister francez, propozon perpara Shoqtes se Kombeve nje projekt te ndertimit europian.
Lufta e dyte boteroore e shtoi me shume bindjen ne domosdoshmerine e nje ndertimi te thelle europian dhe per kete Jean Monnet, kryeminister francez ne mergim me 5 gusht 1943 propozon nje projekt per nje bashkim europian me qellim qe te mbarohej lufta dhe te arrihej paqja.
Kjo ide vazhdohet me tej me nje fjalim te Churchill, ne 1946 ku flet per „rindertimin e familjes europiane“, ne menyre ae te krijohej nje kunderpushtet ndaj amerikaneve.
Ne qershot 1947 shihet qarte brenda parlamentit francez dhe atij anglez krijimi i lobeve pro ndertimit te unonit europian.
Me 1948, krijohet krijohet levizja europiane e unifikimit te asociacioneve pro ndertimit europian.
Me 9 maj 1950 vjen deklarata Schuman e hartuar nga Schuman dhe Monet e cila do te sjelle si rezultat mbledhjen e Frances, Gjermanise, Hollandes, Italise, Luxembourg dhe Belgjikes rreth ketij plani.

Me 20 qershor 1950 ky traktak vihet nen drejtimin e Monet.

Projekti CECA, Traktati i Parisit 1951.

CECA do te thote Komuniteti Europian i Qymurit dhe Hekurit.
Ky traktat hyn ne fuqi ne 1952 dhe parashikohet qe te zgjase per rreth 50 vjet dhe fryma ne te cilin ndertohet ky traktat eshte ai i krijimit te nje dinamike komunitare dhe krijimin e komunitetit te shkembimit reciprok. Linjat kryesore te CECA ishin, qarkullimi i lire i produkteve ekonomike, lirine e shperndarjes se prodhimit dhe hyrjen e lire ne vendet e prodhimit. Supresioni i pengasave, shkembim ekonomik konkurence te lire, ulje taksas, dhe TVSH.
Mbikeqyrje te tregut dhe konkurences, suguria, pjesemarja dhe mbeshtetja per modernizimin e qymurit dhe hekurit, duke pasur si qellim zhvillimin ekonomik dhe punesimin.


- Institucionet supra-nacionale

- Autoriteti i Larte, organi ekzekutif kontrolli politik i se ciles i eshte besuar nje asambleje te perbere nga 9 personalitete te pavaruar nga shtetet pjesemarres.

Artikulli 56 i traktatit parashikon que Autoriteti i Larte mund te marre masat e duhura per te bere balle transormimeve ekonomike dhe sociale.
Artikulli 12 dhe 9 i ( Traktatit te Brukselit me 8 nentor 1965) parashikon fusionin e autoritetit te larte me komisionin europian.

- Keshilli i Ministrave, ka fuqine vendimmarrese, ka nje pushtet te madh.

- Gjykata, eshte e perbere prej 9 anetaresh te gjithe gjygjetare, controllon aktet europiane, eshte nje organ gjygjesor administratif per te rregulluar problemmet e brendeshme te Unionit Europiane.
Traktati i CECA, eshte nje traktat i cili ishte bazuar vetem per nje numer te caktuar pjesemaresish, dhe prej nga institucionet qe ishin krijuar.

Dy Traktatet e Romes, (25 mars 1957, dhe 17 prill 1957)

Lind Traktatit CEE
Lind Traktati CEEA, Euratomi.

Mbas traktatit te 1952 vihhet ne dukje deshira e disa vende te hyne ne kete traktat.
Atehere Spaak, nje nga krijusit e Unionit ngarkohet me detyren e realizimit te nje raporti te cilin ai e paraqit ne Venecia ne 1956 e cila sjell diskutime dhe debati per zgjerimin e Komunitetit Europian Ekonomik (CEE) ne Paris dhe Bruskel.


1- Traktati i CEE,

Ky eshte me i njohuri nder Traktatet, me nje objekti afat mesem per tregun e perbashket. Ambicia e ketij traktati ndodhet e nenshkruar ne nenin numer 2 ne te cilin thuhet se komuniteti ka per mision, nepermjet hapjen e nje tregu te perbashket dhe nje afrim progresif i politikave ekonomike te shteteve anetare dhe nje zhvillim harmonik te autoriteteve ekonomike ne gjithe bashkesine, si nje shprehje te vazhdueshme te ekuilibrit, nje stabilitet te thelleuar, nje rritje progresive e nivelit te jeteses dhe kohesionin e politikave sociale.

Principet e medha
-Qarkullimi i lire i mallrave
Nje gjestion i perbashket i buqesise.
Zhdukja e barrierave te shkembimit.
Qarkullim i lire i punetoreve.
Qarkullim i lire i sherbimeve komunitareve.
Qarkullim te lire te kapitalit nen nje harmonizim te ligjeve te fiskalitetit.

- Traktati CEEA/EURATOM.

Ky traktat ka si qellim xhestionin e perbashket te energjise berthamore civile dhe per te zgjidhur veshtiresite qe kishin te benin me suvranitetin e shteteve.
Missioni i ketij traktati ishte formimi dhe rritja e shpejte e uniteteve berthamore civile te kerkimit shkencor, (venia e perbashket e masave te sigurise berthamore, flotorja e detyrimeve dhe normave te sigurise per popullsine, dhenia e fondeve per te vene ne vend instalimin me interes civil, dhe furnizimi i gjithe popullesise me energji te prodhuar nga industria berthamore.

- Akti Uniik
Akt i firmosur me 17/07/1986 dhe hyn ne fuqi vetem me 1 korrik 1987. Ky akt kishte si qellim ti adoptohej kushteve te reja te CEE me zgjerimin e saj me anetaret e rinj dhe synon se dyti te bejen daljen e CEE nga kriza qe fillon ne vitin 1984 me krijimin e keshillit europian ne Fonainebleau qe krijon nje komitet ad hoc, dhe qe vazhdon ne 1985 me konferencen interkontinentale.
Qellimi i Aktit Unik eshte te beje tregun e brendesh te komunitetit ne nje hapesire pa kufi shteteror ne te cilin te krijohej plotesisht qarkulllimi i lire i mallrave dhe personave sherbimeve de kapitaleve te sigurohej sipas dispozitave te ketij trakteti te ri i cili ka kete synim :

Nje reforme e perhapjes se kapitaleve komunitare, transferte e kapitalit national drejt CEE.
Nje reforme mbi kuoten e votes, reforma qe lidhen me procedurat e bashkpunimit midis parlamenteve.
Dhenien e nje kopetence pushtetit ekzekutif, dhe zhvillimin e kopetencave, ne kerkim shkencor, zhvillimin ekonomik, sigurine, monedhen e ardheshme te perbashket, kohesion ekonomik dhe socail, politiken e mjedisit dhe se fundi coperimin me jashte.



Kompleksi Bashkimi Evropian

Një ndër objektivat parësore është kontribuimi drejt bashkimit të Evropës. Çfarë nënkupton kjo? Në radhë të parë kjo do të thotë i përkrahim përpjekjet për bashkimin e tërë kontinentit evropian. Situatën e krijuar pas ndryshimeve epokale të vitit 1989, e shohim si rast historik. Kjo do të thotë se qëllimi është realizimi i një Evrope evropiane, d.m.th. i një Evrope që e ruan dhe e zhvillon identitetin e saj evropian. Ky identitet shprehet në larminë kulturore, por edhe në kulturën evropiane, pjesë të pandashme të së cilës janë demokracia dhe të drejtat e njeriut, si vlera qendrore evropiane. 

Kompleksi tematik për Bashkimin Evropian trajton institucionet, të cilat i kanë vënë vetes detyrën e "realizimit të një bashkimi gjithnjë e më të ngushtë të popujve të Evropës". Para së gjithash do të trajtohen këto pika:

Si u zhvilla Bashkimi Evropian (BE)?

Si funksionon ai? Cilët faktorë ndikojnë në zhvillmin e tij?

Si duket organizimi institucional i tij? Kush vendos në BE?

Cilat janë sfidat aktuale, para të cilave ndodhet BE-ja? Cilat janë zhvillimet aktuale në bisedimet rreth zgjerimit të BE-së?



Sfondin e këtyre materialeve të zgjeruara online mbi BE-në e përbën fakti se njohuritë mbi BE-në kanë ngecur shumë prapa rëndësisë dhe domethënies së tyre praktike për pothuajse të gjitha fushat e jetës në kontinentin e Evropës. Vetëm një kuptim i mirëfilltë i këtij organizimi të komplikuar lejon formimin e një mendimi të bazuar, jasht paragjykimeve dhe legjendave.

Meqenëse Bashkimi Evropian ka një faqe cilsore dhe të zgjeruar interneti,kemi hequr dorë në këtë kompleks tematik nga përpilimi i një "linkliste" të veçantë për BE-në. Preferime për faqe të caktuara të internetit mbi temën mund të gjeni. Faqja zyrtare e BE-së ka këtë URL: http://www.europa.eu.int 





Parlamentin Evropian (PE), pjesë nga Website-t , dhe Komisionin Evropian, nga libraria audiovizuale .

Adresa e internetit e PE: http://www.europarl.eu.int/home/default_en.htm 

Adresa e internetit e Komisionit Evropian: http://www.europa.eu.int/comm/index_en.htm 

"Audiovisual Library": http://www.europa.eu.int/comm/mediatheque/index_en.html 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Lioness

Per Baskia, meqe Era1 "anashkaloi" Ballkanin.

Ne shek. 19 Bismark shkroi: "If there is ever another war in Europe, it will come out of some damned silly thing in the Ballkans!!!"  

Alex de Tocqueville e pershkruan ne kete menyre nje nga problemet me te medha ne Europe:

"The French want no-one to be their superior, the English want inferiors.  The Frenchman constantly raises his eyes above him with anxiety.  The Englishman  lowers his beneath him with satisfaction!"

Highlander, teme interesante, nuk e di nese qellimi yt eshte te sjellesh perkufizime te ndryshme nga filozofe apo nje diskutim me i gjere.  Nen kontestin e filozofeve per mua nje nga pionieret e idese Europiane qe ia vlen te diskutohet eshte Nietzche, filozof i cili ne te njejten kohe kur iluminizmi (revolucionet) nacionalist kishte shperthyer ne mbare Europen, ai shkroi, ose pati vizionin e nje Europe te bashkuar dhe mbi te gjitha nje Europe qe mbizoteron nocionin "komb."  Eshte pikerisht kjo dileme ne te cilet ndodhen europianet sot, komb vs. Europe, shprehur ne menyra te ndryshme ne referendumet franceze dhe hollandeze, me kryesisht "ne vs. burokratet e Brukselit."     

Albo, US nuk eshte "aksidentalisht" ajo qe eshte.  Per me teper, kushtetuta amerikane nuk u shkrua nga turma apo nga masat, por nga nje numer i kufizuar njerez largpames qe paten si precedente eksperiencen politike-filozofike, historike, shoqerore shekullore te Europes (duke perfshire konfliktet fetare, etjetjetj.)

Persa i perket "qyteterimit amerikan" per cfare e ke fjalen? Per "McDonalizem," apo "lirine dhe te drejten" te hedhesh ne gjyq edhe nenen tende?  Ke te drejte kur thua qe Amerikanet i bashkon nje flamur, nje Zot, dhe si kudo, deshira per te jetuar te lire.  Por mos te harrojme se mbi te gjitha eshte nje sistem federalist, kur shtetet jo vetem ndryshojne nga njeri-tjetri nga ana e kushtetutave perkatese, por dhe nga "qytetarizmi."   Kam pasur "fatin" te jetoj ne jug-perendim te US per nja dy vjet.  Injoranca, racizmi, mendjengushtesia e asaj zone nuk njeh kufi.  

Qe te kthehemi serish tek tema, jam shprehur dhe diku tjeter qe nje nga arsyet thelbesore qe nocioni "Europe" ne keto momente nuk shihet pozitivisht eshte ekonomia dhe indekset e saj negative, sidomos ne Gjermani dhe France.  Dhe eshte me kollaj te fajesosh BE (psh euron) sesa te shikosh problemet brendesore.  Ne kete pike jam dakort me Albon, qe roli i shtetit dhe aspekti socialist i qeverive europiane duhet kufizuar, sepse shkurt "the numbers don't add up."  

Personalist, duke iu referuar Nietzches, vendime te rendesishme persa i perket ceshtjeve kryesore Europiane duke perfshire kushtetuten, duhet te lihen ne dore te "elites oligarkike," dmth politikaneve, masat nuk e kane kurre largepamesine e duhur, sidomos per projekte te tilla.  Ne fund te fundit, edhe "pishtari i demokracise" US, nuk eshte demokraci, por republike.

----------


## Era1

NUk e kam anashkaluar Ballkanin (fuçine e barutit) . Ne fund them do vazhdoj me  te tjera por,mqse me sa shoh shkrimet nuk lexohen deri ne fund po ju le radhen te vazhdoni me Ballkanin e me te tjerat.

----------


## Lioness

> NUk e kam anashkaluar Ballkanin (fuçine e barutit) . Ne fund them do vazhdoj me  te tjera por,mqse me sa shoh shkrimet nuk lexohen deri ne fund po ju le radhen te vazhdoni me Ballkanin e me te tjerat.


Era1, me pelqeu permbledhja jote e bastardeve te Europes.  
E vura fjalen "anashkalim" ne thonjeza, sepse sado qe mund te fajesojme Europen (Fuqite e Medha etj,) ne fund te fundit, Ballkanasit jane "bastarde" te njeri-tjetrit, kuptohet nen kontestin historik dhe ..... 

PS: I lexoj me kenaqesi shkrimet e tua.

----------


## ATMAN

c eshte europa???

per me shume shko ===> http://www.dadalos-europe.org/alb/

----------


## dardajan

1-Eshte  e  vertet   qe  ne  kushtetuten  evropiane  nuk  zihet  ne  goje  zoti  biles  mund  t'ju  them  qe  perfaqsuesi  i  qeverise  Italiane  ne  BE  e  ndriti  kete  problem  dhe  kerkoj  qe  te  shkruej  se  besimi  i  tyre  ishte ai  i  Krishtit   por  u  prit  shum  keq   nga   antaret e  tjere   derisa  kerkuan  edhe  largimin  e  tij  nga  Keshilli  e  cila  u  arrit  pas  nje  incidenti  dipllomatik  me  qeverin  Italiane.

2- Popujt  europian  jane  autokton  ne  tokat  e  tyre  prandaj  e  shohin  me  dyshim  bashkimin  e  trojeve  ne  nje  shtet  dhe  kushtetut  tjeter,  ndersa  amerikanet  e  kane  patur  me  te  lehte  pasi  nuk  jane  autokton  dhe  nuk  ju  plas  shume   per  nje  cop  toke  me  shume  apo  me  pak .

 3-  popujt  evropian  kane  mijra  vjet  qe  ikan  ata  flamuj   dhe  e  kan  te  veshtir  ti  hedhin  dhe  te  bejn  nje te  ri  per  te  gjith,  ndersa  amerikanet  mendoj  se  nuk  kan  patur  flamur  para  pushtimeve  pervec  ato  te  ushtrive  pushtuese ,  te  cilat  te  ngritura  ne  token  e  dikujt  tjeter  nuk  kan  vleren  qe  kan  ne  token  e  tyre.

4-  Dhe  me  e  rendesishmja  egziston  nje  ligj  ekonomik  qe  thote  cdo  aktivitet  qe  nis  vrullshem  duhet  here pas  here te  ndaloj  te  reflektoj te  mbledh  forcat  dhe  pastaj  te  niset  perseri   ,nuk  mund  te  zgjerosh  aktivitetin  pa  qendruar  mir  me  te  dyja  kembet  ,  Europa  dhe  antaret  e  saj
kan  shum  veshtiresi  t'ju  permbahen   regullave  ekonomike  te  deritanishme  
pa  le  te  mendosh  te  futen  edhe  shum  te  tjere  si  turqia  me  shok, kjo  sepse  popujt  evropjan  shohin  qe  tani  krahun  e  lire  te  punes , qe  po  zevendeson  ate  vendas  duke  i  lene  pa  pune  ose  duke  i  ulur  ndjeshem  rrogen  e  tyre , duke   shtuar  ketu  edhe   stresin   psikologjjik .

5- Per  mendimin  tim  zgjerimi  i  europes  me  ritme  te  shpejta  eshte  gabim.

----------


## Albo

> Albo, US nuk eshte "aksidentalisht" ajo qe eshte. Per me teper, kushtetuta amerikane nuk u shkrua nga turma apo nga masat, por nga nje numer i kufizuar njerez largpames qe paten si precedente eksperiencen politike-filozofike, historike, shoqerore shekullore te Europes (duke perfshire konfliktet fetare, etjetjetj.)


Nuk jam shprehur se SHBA eshte bere "aksidentalisht" ne ate qe eshte, por krejtesisht te anasjellten. Pika e dyte qe ke nxjerre me pah ne paragrafin me lart eshte nje prej esencave te ndryshimit ne kendveshtrimin amerikan dhe evropian: amerikanet nxorren mesime nga gabimet historike te Evropes mëmë prej te ciles u larguan. A mund te thuash te njejten gje per evropianet se kane nxjerre mesime nga gabimet e historise se tyre? Po te lexosh e mesosh historine e shkuar te Evropes, por te lexosh e mesosh edhe historine e dy dekadave te fundit ne Evrope, zorr se ndihesh optimist per nje sukses ne unifikimin e Evropes.




> Persa i perket "qyteterimit amerikan" per cfare e ke fjalen? Per "McDonalizem," apo "lirine dhe te drejten" te hedhesh ne gjyq edhe nenen tende? Ke te drejte kur thua qe Amerikanet i bashkon nje flamur, nje Zot, dhe si kudo, deshira per te jetuar te lire. Por mos te harrojme se mbi te gjitha eshte nje sistem federalist, kur shtetet jo vetem ndryshojne nga njeri-tjetri nga ana e kushtetutave perkatese, por dhe nga "qytetarizmi." Kam pasur "fatin" te jetoj ne jug-perendim te US per nja dy vjet. Injoranca, racizmi, mendjengushtesia e asaj zone nuk njeh kufi.


Qyteterimi nuk vleresohet asnjehere ne aspektin material apo ligjor, por ne shtrihje kohore, hapesinore dhe ne raportet midis popujve. McDonalds, Britney Spears, Tom Cruise, Mickey Mouse, Windows,  Levis, Nike, jane vetem produktet e nje shoqerie. Paqja qe ka mbreteruar ne bote qe pas LII Boterore fale prezences ushtarake amerikane ne cdo cep te globit, fakti qe bota sot njeh vetem nje superfuqi pas perfundimit te luftes se ftohte, shtrirja e pluralizmit politik dhe demokracise ne pjese te ndryshme te globit, hapat gjigande te hedhura ne telekomunikacion ku bota eshte zvogelua ndjeshem, zgjerimi i tregut boteror dhe zmadhimi i mushkerive te ekonomise boterore, jane te gjitha keto kritere vleresimi qe e bejne qyteterimin amerikan me te suksesshmin ne historine e njerezimit.

Qe te mos dalim nga tema. Esenca e gjithe diskutimit dhe temes besoj se permblidhet me pyetjen:

Cfare kane te perbashket evropianet mbi te cilen mund te ndertojne nje Evrope ndryshe?

----------


## Lioness

> Qyteterimi nuk vleresohet asnjehere ne aspektin material apo ligjor, por ne shtrihje kohore, hapesinore dhe ne raportet midis popujve. McDonalds, Britney Spears, Tom Cruise, Mickey Mouse, Windows,  Levis, Nike, jane vetem produktet e nje shoqerie. Paqja qe ka mbreteruar ne bote qe pas LII Boterore fale prezences ushtarake amerikane ne cdo cep te globit, fakti qe bota sot njeh vetem nje superfuqi pas perfundimit te luftes se ftohte, shtrirja e pluralizmit politik dhe demokracise ne pjese te ndryshme te globit, hapat gjigande te hedhura ne telekomunikacion ku bota eshte zvogelua ndjeshem, zgjerimi i tregut boteror dhe zmadhimi i mushkerive te ekonomise boterore, jane te gjitha keto kritere vleresimi qe e bejne qyteterimin amerikan me te suksesshmin ne historine e njerezimit.
> 
> Qe te mos dalim nga tema. Esenca e gjithe diskutimit dhe temes besoj se permblidhet me pyetjen:
> 
> Cfare kane te perbashket evropianet mbi te cilen mund te ndertojne nje Evrope ndryshe?


Albo, gjithmone lexoj me respekt shkrimet e tua.  Megjithate, ndonjehere disa opinione qe ke sidomos per US, duken si tifozllek i verber.  
Persa i perket paqes pas LIIB , edhe teoricienet e rrymes se realizmit, Waltz, Mersheimer, etj, nuk ia atribojne US, por fenomenit te bi-poleve dhe "balance se pushtetit" midis US dhe Rusise.  Dhe mbi te gjitha, mund te kete qene lufte e ftohte per Europen dhe US, por per pjese te tjerat te globit ishte "mjaft ngrohte."  
Gjithashtu, ndoshta e perkufizojme fjalen "qyteterim=civilizim" ndryshe.  Po pate mundesi me shkruaj per cfare "qyteterimi," e ke fjalen, ose cfare variable i jep ketij perkufizimi?  

Cfare kane te perbashket Europianet?  Balance-of-power, mbi te gjitha ekonomike, sepse ne kete kohe globalizimi asnje vend Europian nuk mund te konkuroj me US, ose dhe me Kinen, sic e pane tani kur u hoqen kuotat e tekstileve per Kinen nga WTO, dhe menjehere filluan "klithjet" europiane.  Dhe mbi fondacionin, nenstrukturen ekonomike, po ndertohet ajo politike dhe sociale, mbase nuk po ndodh aq shpjet sa duam disa nga ne, por nuk eshte dhe aq tragjike, ose me saktesisht nuk plasi ndonje lufte civile si psh ne US (1861-1865.)   

Miqesisht, Lioness

----------


## oiseau en vol

Larmia, kjo është organizim ; uniformiteti, ky është mekanizëm. Larmia, kjo është jeta ; uniformiteti, kjo është vdekja.
*BENJAMIN CONSTANT*, _Mbi frymën e pushtimit dhe të uzurpimit në raportet e tyre me qytetërimin europian_, 1814

Nuk mendoj që pas rënies dhe zhdukjes së sistemit tim, të ketë në Europë ekuilibër tjetër më të madh të mundshëm sesa bashkimi dhe konfederimi i popujve të mëdhenj. Sovrani i parë që, në mesin e së parës grindje të madhe, do të përqafojë me përkushtim kauzën e popujve, do të gjendet në krye të tërë Europës, dhe do të mundet për të tentuar gjithçka që ai do të dojë.
*NAPOLEON i I-re*, cituar nga Las Cases, 1823.

Napoleoni i Madh bashkoi gjysmën e Europës nën perandorinë e tij dhe nëpërmjet peshës së shembullit të tij ushtron mbi gjysmën tjetër ndikimin më të lumtur. Falë gjenisë së tij, mbarë Europa do të formojë së shpejti një familje të madhe, të bashkuar nga e njëjta fe, i njëjti Kod ligjesh dhe masash të njëjta.
*PIERRE SIMON DE LAPLACE*, _Ekspozimi i sistemit të botës_, 1813

----------


## Albo

> Gjithashtu, ndoshta e perkufizojme fjalen "qyteterim=civilizim" ndryshe. Po pate mundesi me shkruaj per cfare "qyteterimi," e ke fjalen, ose cfare variable i jep ketij perkufizimi?


QYTETËRIMI = Siguria + Sistemi politik + Sistemi ekonomik + Mireqenia

Nuk mund ta vleresosh nje qyteterim nga mireqenia, pra vetem nga bishti, se perpara se te vesh tek mireqenia, duhet te kesh paguar koston e mbajtjes se nje ushtrie qe ka baza ne gjithe pikat strategjike te botes, te kesh ngritur nje sistem politik te suksesshem qe jo vetem mbeshtetet nga popullsia vendese, por perqafohete edhe nga vendet e tjera te botes me deshire, te kesh ngritur nje sistem ekonomik te gjere ku te gjithe pjesemarresit marrin pjesen e tortes qe u takon. Perdore ate ekuacionin me lart per te vleresuar potencialin e vertete te "qyteterimit evropian".





> Cfare kane te perbashket Europianet? Balance-of-power, mbi te gjitha ekonomike, sepse ne kete kohe globalizimi asnje vend Europian nuk mund te konkuroj me US, ose dhe me Kinen


Radio dhe televizioni ishte shpikje te medha te shekullit te kaluar. Te gjithe njerezit sot degjojne radio dhe shohin televizor, pra e kane nje "te perbashket". Problemi i vetem eshte se njerezit harrojne qe radio dhe televizioni punojne per aq kohe sa u vete energji elektrike. Hiqu energjine elektrike njerezve dhe ato kthehen ne kafaze pulash.

Ti me lart shkruan se evropianet kane te perbashket "balancen e pushtetit" dhe jep si shembull pushtetin ekonomik. Se pari, mos e bej gabimin qe bejne shume njerez qe ta barazojne Evropen me Francen dhe Gjermanine. Polonia dhe Ukrahina se bashku, zene nje siperfaqe dhe kane nje popullsi me te madhe dhe me te re ne moshe se Franca e Gjermania. Politikat ekonomike te ndjekura deri me sot jane ngritur nga boshti franko-gjerman, si dy prej ekonomive me te medha te Evropes, se bashku me Italine. Se dyti, evropianet nuk bejne dot lufte per te zgjidhur mosmareveshjet e tyre, ashtu sic bene 600 vjet lufte per te dale me kufijt e sotem, jo sepse u mungon deshira, por se nuk bejne dot edhe sikur te duan. Prania e bazave amerikane ne Gjermani e Itali nuk jane thjeshte 'relika' te LIIB, por jane atje prej 60 vjetesh qe te emancipojne kontinentin qe i solli botes 3 luftra boterore: hiqni dore nga deshira per te sunduar boten dhe njeri-tjetrin, dhe ulni koken e shtrojuni punes. Ne kete aspekt, SHBA i ka "tredhur" evropianet qe nuk investojne me per ekonomine e luftes, por per "Ekonomine e Perbashket". Koston e sigurise se Evropes deri me sot e paguan taksapaguesi amerikan, ashtu sic pagoi edhe per luftrat me te fundit ne Bosnje dhe Kosove.

Pushteti i vetem fiktiv qe i ka mbetur Frances eshte vetoja ne Keshillin e Sigurimit ne OKB, nje tjeter organizate themeluar nga SHBA dhe qe mbahet ne kembe e financohet po nga SHBA. Por sic ka thene nje burre me mend qe nuk po me kujtohet emri: "Evropianet jane shume te dobet qe te udheheqin, dhe shume krenare per te na ndjekur ne nga pas." 

Shirak u varros para 1 jave ne France me referendumin per kushtetuten, kurse Shroder ne Gjermani shpalli zgjedhje te parakoshme. Vetem 2 vjet me pare keta te dy ferkonin duart se sa te zgjuar u treguan duke i bere oponence te hapur politikes amerikane ndaj Irakut: edhe miliardat e tregtise se naftes me Sadam Husein i mbrojten, por edhe gjithe opinionin publik evropian e ben per vete duke sulmuar administraten amerikane dhe presidentin Bush. Keta te dy po u thone lamturire planeve te tyre per BE, kurse per ironi te fatit, sot BE deklaroi se do te hapi nje "zyre diplomatike" ne Bagdat.

Albo

----------


## Lioness

Albo, ate perkufizim te "qyteterimit" e ke tendin, origjinal?  Se ne pergjithesi perkufizohet "nje gjendje e avancuar e zhvillimit social (me organizma komplekse ligjore, politike dhe fetare.) 

Persa i perket atyre faktoreve qe u ke shtuar ti, dmth "siguria":

_Nuk mund ta vleresosh nje qyteterim nga mireqenia, pra vetem nga bishti, se perpara se te vesh tek mireqenia, duhet te kesh paguar koston e mbajtjes se nje ushtrie qe ka baza ne gjithe pikat strategjike te botes, te kesh ngritur nje sistem politik te suksesshem qe jo vetem mbeshtetet nga popullsia vendese, por perqafohete edhe nga vendet e tjera te botes me deshire, te kesh ngritur nje sistem ekonomik te gjere ku te gjithe pjesemarresit marrin pjesen e tortes qe u takon  _  

E di si perkthehet ne histori dhe ne marredhenie nderkombetare ky atribut?  *Perandori*, Albo!  Edhe pse publiku amerikan eshte pak naiv dhe idealist kur bie fjala per te perdorur kete term, nuk ka asnje teoricien ne fushen e marredhenieve nderkombetare, apo shkencave politike qe te mos e pranoje kete fakt.  Pastaj disa gjera qe ke shtuar ti, si "perqafimi me deshire" eshte kulmi i idealizmit.  

Mos harro Albo, se nje nga analogjite qe i eshte dhene fjales "qyteterim" nder shekuj, (jo vetem nga Amerikanet, por edhe Europianet,) nje nder analogjite eshte edhe "White Man's Burden!"  Cfare nen-kupton kjo shprehje?  Ne US, genocidi i bere ndaj Amerikaneve Native, te lindur, qe nqs. llogaritet sipas rritjes se popullesise shifra arrin ne qindra milione.  Nje popullesi qe u zhduk e tera dhe sot nuk ka mbetur vecse me pak se 5% e popullesise.  Do thuash ti Europianet e nisen ate corbe.  Megjithate, krimet me makabre kane ndodhur gjate shek. te 19, gjate ekspansionit ne Perendim, dhe me tej politika ndaj tyre nuk ka qene dhe aq "lule" se u vendosen neper "rezervacione" si bageti.  (Meqe ra fjala, LIIB, kampe perqendrimi, popullesia aziatike ejtetjetj.)  Per te mos folur pastaj per trajtimin qe iu eshte bere popullesise negro ne US qe e dime te gjithe dhe nuk ka nevoje te shtoj te tjera.  Kjo persa i perket "qyteterimit te brendshem." 

Persa i perket "qyteterimit te jashtem", apo politikes se jashtme amerikane, misherimi me i mire eshte Henri Kissinger, kolosi, Makiaveli i politikes realiste Amerikane, fitues i cmimit Nobel per shume, dhe "Kriminel Lufte" per shume te tjere, varet nen cfare prizmi i shikon gjerat.  Ne Argjentine dhe ne Chille, kerkohet si kriminel lufte, po ashtu dhe ne Jug-Lindje te Azise, me sakte ne Indonizi, per perkrahjen (politike, financiare etj) te diktatorit Suharto i cili kreu genocid ndaj popullesise, shifra llogaritet nder te pakten 1 milione.  Po ashtu, dihet roli i tij ne ceshtjen e Qipros.  Nejse nuk po zgjatem.  Mund te lexosh Kristofer Hichkins, ose ne ekstrem, Naom Chomksy. 

Gjithashtu ke folur per marredheniet e Europes me Bagdatin.  Mire mo Albo, perse nuk ke permendur qe firma e Dick Cheney gjithashtu kishte marredhenie me Bagdatin gjate sanksioneve, gje qe eshte e ndaluar sipas ligjit amerikan, qe thote qe firmat amerikane nuk mund te bejne tregti me "Rogue States?"  Perfitimet nga ajo tregti arriten dhjetra miliona, kuptohet tani arrijne ne miliarda sipas kontratave pa tender qe iu dha Halliburton.

Te kthehemi te LIIB, e di cfare tha Truman para se te behej president?  "Te shohim se cfare do behet, *nqs duket se Gjermania po fiton, do perkrahim Rusine, nqs duket se Rusia po fiton do perkrahim Gjermanine."            *  
Plus, mos te harrojme faktin se nqs US nuk do i ishte futur ekonomise se luftes, Depresioni Ekonomik nuk do kishte perfunduar aq kollaj.  Ne asnje menyre nuk po hedh poshte rolin e US gjate LIIB, por shume Amerikane kane tendence te harrojne faktin qe ishte ajo France (te cilen e shajne dhe bojkotojne sot) qe u dha ndihme (kuptohet, per interesat e saj) kolonive gjate luftes per pavaresi nga Anglia.  Le te themi, qe borxhi u la 10-fish.  

Perse nuk ka me lufte ne Europe Albo?  Jo se Europianet kane xhandarin US ne koke, por sepse "DEMOKRACITE nuk bejne lufte me njera-tjetren!"  Mund nderhyjne ne "proxy-wars" por jo me njera-tjetren.  Dhe demokracia Europiane nuk lindi pas LIIB por ishte frut i nje historie shume-shekullore te shkruar me gjak, kur pas kaq shume luftra, konflikte e revolucione, shtetet Europiane jo vetem mbijetuan por edhe mesuan nga eksperienca.  Dhe nje nga mesimet ishte se vetem te bashkuar mund te shkojne perpara ne paqe, gje qe u eksperimentua disi me sukses nga Meternik ne "Koncertin e Europes."  Per me teper, motori i konkurrences ekonomise eshte nje vegel shume e fuqishme per te vazhduar kete rruge.  (Edhe pse ti e hodhe poshte ate element, ky fakt eshte i pakontestueshem.)

Miqesisht, Lioness

PS:  Do kisha shkruar dhe me gjate, po ke ditelindjen kete fundjave, dhe nuk dua te te lodh me replika me te ashpra ....   :buzeqeshje:   !

----------


## Albo

> E di si perkthehet ne histori dhe ne marredhenie nderkombetare ky atribut? Perandori, Albo!


Ku qendron problemi me ndertimin e nje perandorie amerikane? Perandori, qyteterim, quaje si te duash. A nuk na meson historia qe njerezit  e popujt kane patur gjithmone deshiren per te sunduar boten? A nuk donte Aleksandri i Madh te pushtonte gjithe boten ne menyre qe t'u jepte fund luftrave dhe te bashkonte mbreterite e qyteterimet e ndryshme? A nuk beri te njejten gje Jul Cezari? A nuk beri te njejten gje Konstandini i Madh? A nuk bene te njejten gje kolonizatoret angleze e franceze? A nuk deshen te benin te njejten gje Marksi, Engelsi, Lenini e Stalini qe te shtrinin ideologjine komuniste ne gjithe boten? A nuk do te beje te njejten gje edhe Bin Laden sot qe te ktheje kohen mbrapsht ne kohen e Kalifatit? A nuk duan evropianet qe te rikthejne prestigjin e humbur te kolonizatoreve me perpjekjet e tyre per Evropen e Bashkuar? Une qesh me hipokrizite e atyre qe besojne se jetojne ne nje bote ideale, pasi kane lindur ne kohe paqeje dhe jo ne kohe lufte. 





> Pastaj disa gjera qe ke shtuar ti, si "perqafimi me deshire" eshte kulmi i idealizmit.


Idealizem? Perse ke ardhur ti ne Amerike? Perse kane ardhur miliona emigrante nga gjithe bota si puna tende e ime? Nga frika apo me deshire? Cfare e shtyu Shqiperine e gjithe Evropen Lindore qe te perqafonte demokracine ne fund  te viteve 80 kur rrezuan komunizmin? Tanket amerikane apo imazhi i zhvillimit dhe lirise qe Amerika e larget vezullon? Cfare kujton se i shtyn evropianet qe te pushtojne me deshiren "Evropen e Bashkuar", mos te tingellon pak si e ngjashme me "Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes"?! Eshte idealizem apo realizem?!  :shkelje syri: 





> Mos harro Albo, se nje nga analogjite qe i eshte dhene fjales "qyteterim" nder shekuj, (jo vetem nga Amerikanet, por edhe Europianet,) nje nder analogjite eshte edhe "White Man's Burden!"


Gabimi qe shume njerez bejne eshte aplikimi i ndergjegjes se tyre ne ceshtje nderkombetare apo gjykimin e historise. Ti thua se qyteterimet u ndertokan me dhimbje, humbje jetesh njerezish te pafajshem, etj etj. E di pse i thua keto gjera? Sepse ti e une jemi lindur e rritur ne kohe paqe. Ndryshe nga gjysherit tane qe u duhet te rriten e plaken ne kohe luftrash. Sigurisht qe qyteterimet ndertohen me dhimbje e humbje jetesh, por misioni final i qyteterimit eshte pikerisht qe ti japi fund njehere e mire luftrave dhe humbjes se jetes. Miliona indiane u vrane ne Amerike, por miliona te tjere sot, sterniperit e atyre te vrare, jetojne si milionere me kazinot dhe rajonat e fiseve te tyre. 40 milion njerez vdiqen ne 5 vjet lufte te LIIB, 40 milion, kurse sot, 60 vjet kohe paqeje prej atehere, njerezit protestojne edhe per te drejtat e terroristeve qe mbyllen ne Guantanomo. Ketu duket emancipimi i njerezve dhe vleresimi i jetes qe jane derivate te paqes dhe prosperitetit qe sjell qyteterimi.


Sa per luftrat e SHBA, duhet ti futesh te gjitha gjerat nen kontekstin e duhur pasi po u kape pa detaje, cfare tha X e cfare tha Y, nuk ke per te pare te gjithe imazhin, por vetem copeza te tij. Shume njerez thone se "Amerika nuk ka njohur lufte", por harrojne te shohin anen tjeter te medaljes, qe Amerika ka luftuar te gjitha luftrat qe jane bere ne keto 100 vjetet e fundit, edhe pse nuk ishin direkt te implikuar. Sa vende te tjera ne bote gjen qe jane gati te dergojne djemte dhe vajzat e tyre ne lufte edhe pse vete Amerika ka jetuar ne paqe e mbrojtur nga dete dhe oqeane? Ruset, francezet, anglezet, polaket kishin nje arsye per te luftuar gjermanet pasi ishin te pushtuar. Po amerikanet perse duhet te linin kockat e tyre ne Normandi, ne nje lufte qe nuk u takonte?! Kurse evropianet nuk derguan trupat e tyre te ndalnin gjakderdhjen as ne Bosnje, por i lane qe te hane kokat e njeri-tjetrit 3 vjet me rradhe.





> Perse nuk ka me lufte ne Europe Albo? Jo se Europianet kane xhandarin US ne koke, por sepse "DEMOKRACITE nuk bejne lufte me njera-tjetren!" Mund nderhyjne ne "proxy-wars" por jo me njera-tjetren.


Gjermania e Hitlerit demokraci ishte apo jo? Hitleri sikur erdhi ne pushtet me vota. "aksident i historise" qe nuk perseritet me? Prit edhe pak kohe sa te terhiqen trupat amerikane nga bazat ne Evropen Perendimore dhe do te flasim perseri mbi kete ceshtje. Demokracite nuk qendrojne ne ajer, jane komponente te nje qyteterimi. Vetem kjo e ben te vertete postulatin e politikes se jashtme amerikane qe ti ke zene ne goje me siper.

Albo

P.S Koncerti i Evropes i ketij viti u kritikua nga shume gazeta ne evrope se votat e vendeve e u dhane ishin ne "linja miqesish" midis vendeve.

----------

